# Converting gas only heating Truma to + electric



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We have a truma 3002 water/blown air with electric on the water heater. Has anyone ever converted the unit to include electric to the blown air? Do Truma have a dealer in the south of england?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I didnt know that you could do this i have only ever seen the convertor for the hot water to run on electric and you already have that. Sorry


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Truma UK may be able to advise

Contact Truma UK 
Postal Address: 
Truma UK Ltd
Park Lane
Dove Valley Park 
South Derbyshire
DE65 5BG
England

Sales Tel: +44 (0) 1283 586050
Sales Fax: +44 (0) 1283 586051

Service Tel: +44 (0) 1283 586020
Service Fax: +44 (0) 1283 586029

E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]

Web: http://www.trumauk.com


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi ambegayo,

unfortunately this is not possible. The only Trumatic C heater that allows electric heating of the blown air is the C 6002 EH. The electric air heating option cannot be refitted. 

So you would have to replace the complete unit...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hello

This very aspect is what put me off some vans during my initial van hunting trips.

If you do get a price from Truma, would you let us know?

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We are still having problems with our Truma 6000. I spoke to Truma on Tuesday in South Derbyshire and I found them extremely helpful. I am taking the van in after the Newark show although there are Truma dealers all over the UK and Truma will tell you where.

The engineer gave me a "ball park" figure for a replacement boiler working just off gas of £1000 or the electric/gas one for £1500


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Wow

The price of these boilers outweighs a Gloworm model for a house!

If I was in the in the situation of having a "gas only" version and was looing for the electric option, I would buy a fan heater!

Russell


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats what i have done BOUGHT A FAN HEATER far cheeper than buying a new heating system. you can get them from germany for a bit cheeper but they are still very expensive for what they are. Like Russel says you could have a new one in you house for that along with all the rads too.

Another example of things being over priced for camping etc.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heater*

Hello there,

There does exist (though I have been unable to get one in the UK) a heater element 230v 450w that will allow you to heat the water on hook-up, though not space heating.

Truma Part Number is 34140-01

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

All for saving money but the blown air heating is superb. We have two electric radiators and a fan heater but they do not in anyway replace the blown air. 

Totally overpriced I agree though


stew


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*truma heating*

trev

we have the electric to the hot water, but theres nothing like the blown air of the truma for heating the van - thing is when on camp sites we could use the electric instead of the gas. Yes the price is high but so is 40-60K for a new van. Depends how much you need your comfort and use cold mortals on warfarin need it believe me. OAP


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Truma 3002*

The Truma 3002 is the gas fire nothing to do with the water heating, If you dont want it. take it out and put an electric fire In, But why take an excellent gas fire out, Its been made by truma for over 25yrs,the blown air unit is just a fan,


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Following this thread, and though only a newbie STILL waiting for my van,
at the prices quoted would it not be worth considering instead adding a diesel heater, say by Webasto?
I was quite interested chatting on their stand at the NEC to learn that you can now do without gas entirely and use a diesel powered system that powers space heating, water heating, and even cooking.
Very convenient
Paul


----------

